# Big Dog Shootout 2020



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the video version of the flyer:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are some podium shots.

NEC podium









Open podium









Whelen podium









VW Bug podium









Jalopy podium


----------

